# General Category > Creative Area >  Dabbling with sketching.

## Jaquaia

A sketch I did ages ago. Apologies for the pic quality.

----------


## Suzi

Wow, that's a "dabble"? That's fab!

----------


## Amaya

I think you should keep up the drawing.. if there were only swing seats that big in real life!

----------


## Kiomi

Looks really good! Have you got anything more recent? Curious to see what else you have made  :):

----------


## Angie

Thats really really good

----------


## Paula

Really lovely x

----------


## Jaquaia

Since I can't move properly, I've been a good girl and been productive. A quick half hour sketch

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y22...114_164859.jpg

----------


## S deleted

Nice.

----------


## Angie

That is really good x

----------


## selena

No words...I agree with others.

----------


## Paula

Stunningly good

----------


## magie06

Those sketches are brilliant.

----------


## Jaquaia

Thanks ladies  :(blush):

----------


## OldMike

Both sketches brilliant Jaq.
Being a nerd had to rotate this one by 90 degrees and crop it.
Either that or stand my monitor on it's side.  :(rofl): 

Sketch by Jaq

----------


## Suzi

Awesome lovely!

----------


## Jaquaia

Bored! So a quick 10 minute sketch

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y22...2864730192.jpg

----------


## Paula

10 mins? I couldn't do that if I had 10 days!

----------


## Jaquaia

Believe it or not, I struggle drawing people! A is going to teach me when he comes over, he is an amazing artist.

----------


## Suzi

I don't think you struggle at all!

----------


## S deleted

Blimey! I struggle to draw breathe. You're pretty good at this.

----------


## OldMike

Brilliant Jaq I think you've found a new vocation.

----------


## Jaquaia

Suzi, thanks  :):  I don't tend to share my sketches so this is all new for me.

Stella, Mike, I've drawn I was little, just never really shared it before.

----------


## Suzi

You should share them more!

----------

Angie (15-01-16)

----------


## Jaquaia

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y22...211_130955.jpg

Quick sketch I did in group. It's very similar to the last one I did but it's the image I had in my head.

----------



----------


## Angie

That is really good hun, wish I could sketch.

----------


## OldMike

That's great Jaq, wish I could draw like that.

----------


## Piglet

I can't draw hang-the-man!!!

----------


## OldMike

@Piglet anyone can draw hangman.  :P:

----------


## Piglet

You haven't seen mine, Mike!

----------

OldMike (11-02-16)

----------


## Angie

I cant draw what so ever hence why I use the programmes I do.

----------


## Piglet

> I cant draw what so ever hence why I use the programmes I do.


What programmes do you use, Angie?

----------


## Angie

Poser, Daz Studio 4 pro, Bryce, Vue xstream 10, Hexagon, paintshop pro x2 and Terrain generator.

----------



----------


## Piglet

Thanks, Angie.  I'll have a look.  I'm not artistic at all but want to be!

----------


## stephenb

I doodle, ends up shapes and swirls and stuff,drawing is too tricky tho

----------


## Suzi

That's lovely Jaq.

----------


## OldMike

> Poser, Daz Studio 4 pro, Bryce, Vue xstream 10, Hexagon, paintshop pro x2 and Terrain generator.


I've got Vue Pioneer 2015 and watched a lot of tutorials and not fathomed how it works yet.

----------


## Angie

Mike I have been using these programmes for years and am still learning them, which is part of the fun for me aswell x

----------

OldMike (11-02-16)

----------


## Piglet

I love learning new software.  Yes, I'm strange that way!  :P:

----------

